# Texas Mile - Oct. 8-10



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

I know this has been posted here already, but I wanted to provide some new information.

A group of guys from my Impala SS Car Club are also trying to get a group together to meet down in Goliad for spectating or participation in the Texas Mile. If anyone from here is interested, please let me know and I will see what I can do about getting y'all in with our "deal". This deal does not consist of much, as of right now, I am trying to get preferred parking for the number I send them, which will need to be soon, and also some preferential treatment. This is nothing spectacular, but at least you'll know where you're parking.

Let me know if you're interested...


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I am planning to sign up for this Monday. I will be running the Trans Am in Street 150.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

Did you make it out? I ended up running 166 on my best run. Very fun event.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Wasn't that event pretty $$?


----------

